# Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007



## guifri (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann es noch immer nicht ganz glauben aber ich werde Ende April eine Woche am Stück in obigen Gefilden ANGELN können...

Ganz allein (ohne Familie) werde ich mich über den großen Teich machen und meinem Hobby fröhnen...

Habe ein Motel 2 !!! GEH-Minuten von der Fishing Pier entfernt gebucht, Mietwagen ist natürlich auch am Start und die ein oder andere Chartertour werde ich wolhl auch machen...Hoffentlich finde ich einen guten Guide, der mich zu den Tarpons bringt.

Die Guides die ich bisher angemailt habe, scheinen sich nicht melden zu wollen.

Wollte mal nachhorchen, ob evtl. jemand aus´m Board zu der Zeit ebenfalls dort verweilt???

Dann könnte man ja mal über einen gemeinsamen Angeltörn nachdenken...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Guifri!

Wir sind bis 9.4. auf den Keys - leider eine kleine Ecke entfernt von Ft. Myers und du bist ja auch erst später dort.


----------



## angelschnur (1. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Guifri !
Bin vom 07.04-22.04 in cape coral ca. 5 meilen von ft.meyers
entfernt ! Wenn du lust hast können wir evtl. zusammen ein Boot chartern oder mit meinem gemieteten Boot zusammen mal rausfahren.
Habe letztes Jahr mit Capt.Rob eine ausfahrt gemacht die eigentlich ganz gut war, bis auf das mir ein Hai meinen größten 
Fang der Tour noch kurz vorm Gaffen weggefressen hat.
Gefangen haben wir beim Wrackfischen Amberjacks,Yellowtails
und noch ein paar andere Fische. Gezielt auf Tarpon habe ich letztes Jahr nicht gefischt, was ich aber dieses Jahr nachholen möchte ! Die Saison für Tarpon fängt allerdings erst ab Mai an,
habe sie aber letztes Jahr auch schon im April springen sehen.  
Also falls du Interesse hast meld dich einfach per Pn. mit Tel. bei mir, dann können wir den rest so besprechen.

Gruß

      Sascha


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Nur falls Dir das Takle ausgeht 

BassPro
10040 Gulf Center Drive
Ft. Myers, FL 33913
Phone: 239-461-7800


----------



## guifri (5. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

@fischmäulchen

dachte ich mir doch, dass ihr wieder da seid...leider bekommt ihr eure berichte ja nie ganz zu ende, so dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob robert nu den dicken tarpon bekommen hat|supergri #c 

@angelschnur

ich komme leider erst am 21.4 an, so dass höchstens noch der abend bliebe für ein wenig angeln an der pier in ft. myers beach?

@torsk

na da werde ich doch mal meinen blick schweifen lassen, wenn ich mal ein wenig vom angeln erholen und abkühlen will|rolleyes


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> @fischmäulchen
> 
> dachte ich mir doch, dass ihr wieder da seid...leider bekommt ihr eure berichte ja nie ganz zu ende, so dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob robert nu den dicken tarpon bekommen hat|supergri #c



Mönsch Guido #h

ned immer jammern  ... zum Glück schreiben wir das Meiste auch immer gleich drüben als Live-Bericht (dieses Jahr auch wieder), denn sonst würde es vermutlich daheim nur ´nen Kurzbericht oder aber gar keinen geben.

DEN DICKEN Tarpon habe ich letztes Jahr nich bekommen...aber immerhin nen knapp 40-pfünder (Baby-Tarpon).

Mal schauen, ob ich dieses Jahr den großen Fang mache|supergri 

Die Karten für das Gebiet dürftest Du ja noch haben, oder ? 

Biste demnächst mal wieder in Stuttgart ? Wenn Du Lust hast können wir ja ein Bierchen trinken gehen.

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenlande #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> Habe ein Motel 2 !!! GEH-Minuten von der Fishing Pier entfernt gebucht, ....



Wie heißt denn Dein Motel ?


----------



## Volker2809 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Immer wenn ich hier im Forum was von Florida lese, dann finde ich guifri, Petra und Robert! :q 
Ich beneide Euch tierisch. Ich will auch wieder runter nach Florida. Wir waren im Januar schon kurz davor, hat sich aber leider wieder zerschlagen. 
Auf Eure Berichte bin ich aber mächtig gespannt! #6


----------



## Skalar_AB (5. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Guifri, 

bei mir sind es jetzt nur noch 6 Tage bis ich nach Florida fliege, allerdings ist es bei mir im Gegensatz zu dir ein Familienurlaub, aber trotzdem ein Tag angeln ist Pflicht und zwar am 19. März werden mein Sohn (Fischermichel) und ich eine Angeltour ab Islamorada starten. Dass der eine oder andere Guide unzuverlässing ist, musste ich am eigenen Leib spüren. Trotz Vorschuss sagte er grundlos die Fahrt ab. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen in 1 oder 2 Jahren in Florida einen Angelurlaub zu verbringen. Ich habe in der Nähe von Miami einen Freund, bei dem ich jederzeit herzlich willkommen bin. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß in Florida
Ernst


----------



## angelschnur (6. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

@angelschnur

ich komme leider erst am 21.4 an, so dass höchstens noch der abend bliebe für ein wenig angeln an der pier in ft. myers beach?

Schade, aber da werde ich wohl oder übel meine Klamotten einpacken müssen!

Gruß

  Sascha


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich hier im Forum was von Florida lese, dann finde ich guifri, Petra und Robert! :q
> Ich beneide Euch tierisch. Ich will auch wieder runter nach Florida. Wir waren im Januar schon kurz davor, hat sich aber leider wieder zerschlagen.
> Auf Eure Berichte bin ich aber mächtig gespannt! #6



@Hi Volker!

Wir hatten zuerst auch gedacht mal woanders hin zu düsen, sind dann aber einvernehmlich wieder bei den Keys gelandet. In 18 Tagen geht es los und ich freue mich schon tierisch darauf.

@Guifri

Es fehlte wirklich an der Zeit, um einen Bericht in der Heimat abzuschließen, daher fand ich unsere Live-Reportage aus USA ganz OK und wir werden unser Bestes geben in diesem Jahr (auch mit Fangberichten).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Skalar_AB schrieb:


> ... ein Tag angeln ist Pflicht und zwar am 19. März werden mein Sohn (Fischermichel) und ich eine Angeltour ab Islamorada starten.



Hallo Ernst,

wie lange seid ihr denn auf Islamorada? Wir fliegen am 24.3. nach Miami, bleiben einen Tag in Ft. Lauderdale (oder sollte ich besser schreiben "1 Tag im BassProShop :q " und fahren dann anschliessend nach Marathon, also praktisch genau bei euch vorbei!


----------



## bennson (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Ich war letztes Jahr 5 Wochen in FL .. 1 davon habe ich auf den Keys verbracht(nicht geangelt) und die anderen 4 in Cape Coral und Umgebung. Konnte leider nur in den Kanälen angeln und habe nur Catfishs und Snapper und nochn komischen Fisch gefangen. Dieses Jahr werde ich bestimmt mit dem Boot in der Manatee Zone auf Barsche o.ä gehen , da das Tackle nicht gerade Golf tauglich ist. Ich hätte an euch eine Frage .. und zwar habt ihr Informationen was ich für Fische antreffen werde und welche Tiere ich meiden sollte , denn mir wurde was von giftigen Fischen(Tieren) gesagt. Ein Catfish hat mich gestochen war lange enzündet aber eine Blutenvergiftung blieb aus.

BIG THX IM VORRAUS


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



bjay schrieb:


> Ich hätte an euch eine Frage .. und zwar habt ihr Informationen was ich für Fische antreffen werde und welche Tiere ich meiden sollte , denn mir wurde was von giftigen Fischen(Tieren) gesagt. Ein Catfish hat mich gestochen war lange enzündet aber eine Blutenvergiftung blieb aus.
> 
> BIG THX IM VORRAUS



Hi bjay #h

naja...der Stachel eines Catfish ist schon so ziemlich das Schlimmste was an "giftigen Teilchen" rumschwimmt 

Ansonsten solltest Du vielleicht noch bei Stachelrochen (auf den Stachel) aufpassen...insbesondere beim Hakenlösen...ist aber eigentlich auch kein Problem:g 

Meiden solltest Du allerdings die Moskitos...die sind wirklich lästig und bissig  Gibt aber gute Mittel in den Anglergeschäften (wirklich geholfen hat nur so ein Mittel in einer grünen Sprühflasche...der Rest war Schrott !).

*Tips und Antworten zu Deinen Fragen siehe hier:*

Super Reisebericht von Tiffy ! #6

Bericht von unserem 1. Trip nach Florida...und Cape Coral 

Ein paar Angel-Shopping-Tips in Ft. Myers und Umgebung ... seit letztem Jahr gibt es in Ft. Myers sogar einen Basspro 

Sodala...soviel zumindest für den Anfang !

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi petra und robert,

das mit den nicht zu ende geschriebenen reiseberichten sollte keine eigentliche kritik sein.

ich mag eure live-berichte sehr!!! ich hätte halt nur gern gewusst, wie es mit dem tarpon so ausgegangen war.

jetzt weiß ichs´ja |rolleyes 

ich wäre auf jeden fall auch schon über einen 4o pfünder froh|supergri 

robert, das ist nicht MEIN motel. es ist mein für diese woche gebuchtes motel.

ist das shipwreck-motel ziemlich direkt am times square von myers beach...

ich freu mich schon wie sau....

in stuttgart bin ich seit unserem letzten meeting nicht mehr gewesen. würde mich aber melden, wenn mal wieder was ansteht.

viel spaß in usa mit hoffentlich schönen liveberichten  :q


----------



## bennson (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi bjay #h
> 
> naja...der Stachel eines Catfish ist schon so ziemlich das Schlimmste was an "giftigen Teilchen" rumschwimmt
> 
> ...




hey danke .. ach nen Rochen habe ich auch gefangen .. beim Versuch den Haken zu lösen ( Wie geht das? Riesen maulhöhle ) hat er mir gesagt der Stachel ist sehr gefährlich und so habe ich die schnur so weit abgeschnitten wies ging und rein mit dem armen Tier.... also als ich das Vieh sah war ich erstaunt weil sowas kenne ich nur ausm Zoo und wusste net das man sie dort im Kanal fängt ... die einheimischen Kidz haben sie auseinander geschnitten und auf Haie gefischt...


----------



## Skalar_AB (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



> Hallo Ernst,
> 
> wie lange seid ihr denn auf Islamorada? Wir fliegen am 24.3. nach Miami, bleiben einen Tag in Ft. Lauderdale (oder sollte ich besser schreiben "1 Tag im BassProShop :q " und fahren dann anschliessend nach Marathon, also praktisch genau bei euch vorbei


 
Hallo Fischmäulchen,
auf Islamorada bin ich nur ein Tag, und zwar 19. März zum Angeln. Sonst wohne ich in Hallandale (ca. 7 km von Nord-Miami). Vielleicht ergibt es sich wirklich, dass wir uns irgendwo treffen können, und wenn es nur für eine Tasse Kaffe ist oder sogar im Bass Pro Shop direkt. Am 24.3. bin ich auch in Fort Lauderdale, weil mein Sohn an diesem Tag wieder nach Deutschland zurückfliegt. Ich denke, dass es sich bei mir und meiner Frau ab ca. 11.00 Uhr im Bass Pro Shop einrichten ließe. Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnten wir evtl. direkt per E-Mail in Kontakt treten, um evtl. Telefonnummer und genaueren Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren. 
Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Das wär doch auch noch ein schönes Angelziel in Cape Coral bzw. Ft. Myers !!!#6 

Guck mal hier (7-Fuß-Bull-Sharks in Cape Coral !!!)

Viel Spaß beim Hakenlösen !!!:q


----------



## guifri (8. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

moin nick..

wat für´n bullshark..ich seh nur gt...?


----------



## Nick_A (8. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> moin nick..
> 
> wat für´n bullshark..ich seh nur gt...?



Hi Guido #h

da hab ich wohl den falschen Link reingestellt ***PEINLICH***

JETZT ABER [KLICK]  :q

Der GT is aber auch nicht übel


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Skalar_AB schrieb:


> Hallo Fischmäulchen,
> auf Islamorada bin ich nur ein Tag, und zwar 19. März zum Angeln. Sonst wohne ich in Hallandale (ca. 7 km von Nord-Miami). Vielleicht ergibt es sich wirklich, dass wir uns irgendwo treffen können, und wenn es nur für eine Tasse Kaffe ist oder sogar im Bass Pro Shop direkt. Am 24.3. bin ich auch in Fort Lauderdale, weil mein Sohn an diesem Tag wieder nach Deutschland zurückfliegt. Ich denke, dass es sich bei mir und meiner Frau ab ca. 11.00 Uhr im Bass Pro Shop einrichten ließe. Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnten wir evtl. direkt per E-Mail in Kontakt treten, um evtl. Telefonnummer und genaueren Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren.
> Viele Grüße
> Ernst



Hallo Ernst,

wir landen in Ft. Lauderdale am 24.3. erst um 19:22 Uhr, anschliessend geht es zu Alamo den Wagen abholen und dann ab ins Hotel. Am 25.3. morgens wären wir in Miami bei JERRY´S FAMOUS DELI (24 Stunden lang Frühstück) in der 1450 Collins Avenue, South Beach und anschliessend wollen wir zum BassProShop.

Telefonnummer vom Hotel:
La Quinta Inn & Suites
Ft. Lauderdale Airport
2620 North 26th Ave.
Hollywood, FL 33020
Phone: (954)922-2295


----------



## bennson (8. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

da hat einer meine pn ignored  *traurig @ nick guck *#c


----------



## Nick_A (8. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



bjay schrieb:


> da hat einer meine pn ignored  *traurig @ nick guck *#c



Hi bjay #h

hätte Dir schon noch geantwortet 

Zu Deiner ersten Frage...wir haben damals (vor beinahe 4 Jahren) hier unsere Zelte aufgeschlagen KLICK MICH

Liegt ziemlich genau neben dieser "Villa Rosegarden" (die heißt genauso...ist aber eine andere Villa KLICK MICH. Mehrere Villen heißen so, da dort die Rosegarden-Strasse ist 

Ja...eins der Fotos war in der Nähe von einer der beiden Tankstellen! :m

Die restlichen Antworten auf Deine Fragen dann demnächst :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Skalar_AB (10. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht: Bass Pro Shop ist wohl nur 10 - 15 Minuten von meinem Freund weg. Ich denke, dass ich am 25.3. im Laufe des Vormittags mal im Bass Pro Shop vorbei schaue und hoffe, dass ich dich und Nick_A schon irgendwie erkennen werde. Ich werde auf jeden Fall ein grünes T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift auf dem Rücken: "Angelsportverein Aschaffenburg" tragen. Unsere Koffer sind gepackt, wir "heben" morgen früh 11.40 ab.#h 

Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## guifri (11. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Na toll...und ICH muss immer noch alleine angeln...#d 

Macht doch Euren eigenen Trööt auf :q


----------



## Rheinryder (11. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hi habe den treat grade erst endeckt...
die fishing Pier in  Fort Meyers Beach kenne ich sehr gut(war dort ettliche male in Urlaub(das Motel kenne ich glaube ich auch, wir waren jedoch immer ein Paar hundert meter weiter Nördlich))
An der Pier wirdst du hauptsäch Catfisch und eine Dorschart fangen .
Das Wasser dort ist sehr flach so 1-2 meter.
Auch Trouts(das sind keine forellen) habe ich dort gefangen aber meistens waren die Catfische schneller...mein Highlight dort war ein kleiner Hammerhai
<img>http://88.198.45.22/pic/a/angeln-in-bonn/haiold.jpg<\img>
<img>http://88.198.45.22/pic/a/angeln-in-bonn/hai2old.jpg<\img>
Große Fische wird man dort eher weniger finden (und wenn man einen dran hat kriegt man ihn die Pier nicht hoch)
Ein echter hotspot ist die Fishing Pier auf Sanibel Island, dort brauchst du allerdings eine Angellizens, dort kann man sehr gut rochen , redfisch ,snoek etc fangen...
wenn du noch mehr infos brauchst ...sag bescheid
gruß kilian


----------



## Rheinryder (11. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Die bilder krige ich so nicht richtig rein....kann mir da wer helfen?
danke kilian


----------



## Nick_A (12. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> Die bilder krige ich so nicht richtig rein....kann mir da wer helfen?
> danke kilian














Sodala...drin sind se ! 

Denke aber, daß das kein Hammerhai, sondern ´ne andere Haiart ist...der "Hammer" iss ´n büschen zu rund. Vielleicht ein Bonnethead ?!?|kopfkrat ;+ 

Trotzdem schöner Fisch #6

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (12. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi kilian,

auch in ft. myers beach sind große fische möglich. man muss sie dann über die pier an den strand drillen.

habe das schon gesehen, wei jemand einen großen snook bis an den strand gezogen hat. brücke runter. snook abgehakt und wieder hoch...

siehe link:
http://www.underwatertimes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1402

warum dieser mann das schöne tier getötet hat, entzieht sich meiner kenntnis....


ich habe selbst schon einige mal dort geangelt, die großen sind mir mangels entsprechender ausrüstung nach wenigen sekunden 50 bis 100 m schnur abziehend abgerissen...  

aber dorschartige fische habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen|kopfkrat 

bonnethead habe ich auch schon gefangen, war so um die 90 cm un d ien bisschen fleischiger ls der auf dem foto. ich würde aber auch auf bonnethead tippen...

also die artenvielfalt auch in ft. myers beach an der pier ist schon recht groß


----------



## bennson (12. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Wenn ich jetzt bald wieder dort bin und ich einen Hai angel(aus Zufall).. wie zum Teufel entferne ich den Haken ohne das er mir die Hand zerfetzt? Bei den Snappern hatte ich auch das Problem weil diese sich verbeißen.... #c


----------



## Gunnar (12. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hallo Guifri,

hab deinen Thread gerade erst entdeckt.
Ich bin vom 05.04.- 26.04.07 in Florida und davon vom 16.04.-26.04 in einem Hotel in Ft. Myers Beach.
Vieleicht ergibt sich ja was. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Pier nur angeschaut, hatte leider keine Angel mit und mir geschworen nächstes mal eine mitzunehmen.

@ Petra und Nick.
Viel Spaß in Islamorada.
Hätte euch gerne dort besucht aber wir sind zunächst für eine Woche in Orlando um unsren Sohn zu besuchen und ihr fliegt ja am 09.04. zurück

Gunnar


----------



## Rheinryder (12. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hi,
Danke fürs einstellen der Bilder(sind übrigens schon 5 Jahre alt)...
Die Dorschartigen Fische Fische hiesen Whiting oder so ähnlich (habe ich dart letzten Sommer in Massen gefangen....trotz redtide).
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Pier in Fort Meyers Beach eher kleine fische bring....an der Pier in Sanibel habe ich jedoch mehrere Rochen und ander "größere" Fische gefangen, Zweimal hat mir ein Fisch erstmal um die huntert Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerissen und dann gab es Schnurbruch...
Ein schöner spot in Fort Meyers Beach ist auch die Pier des Best Western (dürfen nur eigentlich nur Gäste hin) sie ist auf der zum Land gerichteten Seite ...

Der Hai ist krass...musste lachen als ich das Bild mit dem Dairy Queen im Hintergrund gesehen habe, dem Text zufolge hat der Angler ja auch mächtig Ärger mit dem Sheriff deswegen bekommen(letztes Jahr stand an der Pier das Haie nicht gelandet werden Dürfen sonder die Schnur direkt gekappt werden muss....
habe irgendwo noch ein Foto mit  den Regeln (kann ich bei bedarf mal uploaden).
Was benutz ihr dort immer für Köder?, (werde evtl im Sommer oder Herbst wieder dort sein) habe immer nur Shrimps oder Tintenfisch benutzt.
Gruß Kilian


----------



## guifri (13. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi gunnar, 

das passt doch wunderbar. am besten tauschen wir telefonnummer und hoteldaten per PN aus und machen dann was aus.

wenn wir beide vor ort sind, wäre es doch ideal ggfls. auch einfach denn sonnenuntergang an der pier beim angeln zu bewundern...

und wenn es passt kann man ja evtl. noch ne gemeinsame guided tarpontour organisieren? ist alleine doch ein bisschen teuer...


----------



## Gunnar (13. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Guifri,

you have post.

Gunnar


----------



## tamandua (13. März 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Dorschartigen Fische Fische hiesen Whiting oder so ähnlich (habe ich dart letzten Sommer in Massen gefangen....trotz redtide).



Da hast du vermutlich Gulf Kingfishes (_Menticirrhus littoralis_) gefangen, die im Volksmund Whiting genannt werden. Die Art ist mit ''unserem'' europäischen Wittling und mit Dorschartigen generell aber nicht näher verwandt, es handelt sich um einen Barschartigen.
DER Fisch in Florida, wenn ansonsten kaum etwas geht. Auf die kleinen Kerlchen ist in der Regel Verlass.|supergri Am weißen Sandstrand sitzen, grillen, den Sonnenuntergang genießen und nebenbei ein wenig auf Kingfishes stippen. Herrlich:l. 
Ich glaube, ich muss auch mal wieder nach Flügen schauen|supergri.


----------



## guifri (2. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

so, freunde,

nachdem gunnar nun doch nicht zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort wie ich ist, noch mal die frage.

ist einer in der gegend um ft. myers beach in der zeit vom 21.4. bis 28.4.? suche noch angelkollegen...???

habe beispielsweise eben die bestätigung bekommen für eine guided tarpontour am 24.4.07....
hätte nichts dagegen, die charter zu teilen? |uhoh: 

sonst muss ich die dicken heringe (hoffentlich) ja alleine fangen:q 

wenn ich glück (bzw. monetär gesehen pech) habe, bekomme ich am 25.4 auch noch nen guide... diesmal muss es einfach mal klappen mit snook und co....bisher war ich ja jeweils mit familie vor ort, so dass ich ein generalstabsmäßiges vorgehen in bezug auf die favourite-florida-fische nur schwer umsetzen ließ, so dass ich zwar haie, rochen, seatrouts, yellowtails, sheepshead, diverse snapper, spadefish und so erbeuten konnte....aber leider noch keinen snook, black drum, redfish oder tarpon, geschweige denn entsprechende offshore-fische wie cobia, mahi mahi etc.an den haken bekommen konnte...

würde mich freuen, wenn sich vielleicht doch noch jemand vor ort fände...|wavey:


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hi Guido #h

Snook, black drum, Cobia und redfish fehlen mir in der Sammlung auch noch (insbesondere aber natürlich noch Sail, Marlin und swordfish  ).

Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß noch jemand mit dabei ist...gemeinsam Fische zu erbeuten macht halt wirklich am meisten Spass !!! #6

Vielleicht machen wir nächstes Jahr mal was gemeinsam aus ?!?

Dieses Jahr sind Petra und ich erstmal im Mai auch schon wieder "belegt"...North-Norway ruft  ***FREU***

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (3. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi robert,

also im september/oktober sind wir ja auch in sarasota...

könnte man sich ja rein zufällig treffen. meine frau würde wahrscheinlich wenig begeistert sein, wenn ich den familienurlaub so plane, dass doch ein angelurlaub draus wird.

haahhh..das schlimme ist ja, wenn ich da bin und sehe das wasser, nen angler oder auch nur nen angelladen, ist bei mir kein gescheites gespräch mehr möglich, weil meine gedanken dann abschweifen 

aber vielleicht "darf" ich ja jetzt regelmäßig jährlich ne woche angelurlaub in florida verbringen ;-)


----------



## guifri (4. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

so, mein guide frü den 25.04.07 hat mir den termin betsätigt--HURRAA

http://www.barhoppr.com/:vik:


----------



## guifri (7. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hallo,

weiß zufälig jemand, ob´s im basspro in ft. myers auch tica-rollen gibt?


----------



## Nick_A (9. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hi Guido #h

im BassPro gibbet leider keine Produkte von Tica !

Was suchst Du denn für ´ne Rolle ?

Habe vor zwei Jahren selbst mal nach Tica-Rollen in Florida gesucht...habe auch einige "offizielle" Händler gefunden...allerdings hatte damals keiner von denen Rollen vorrätig :c

--> Bestellvorgang notwendig --> zwei bis vier Wochen "Wartezeit" !

Im Boaters-World wirste da grundsätzlich bessere Chancen haben [KLICK]...die haben zumindest ein paar Röllchen von TICA im Angebot (vermutlich aber keine für Dich interessante ?).

--> Boaters World gibt es ja zweimal in Cape-Coral (einen auf der Hauptstrasse...der "Del Prado" direkt neben dem Publix)...in Ft. Myers gibt es auch einen. Die nächstgelegenen Stores kannste hier finden [KLICK].

Allerdings ist es generell in den Boaters-World-Filialen so, daß die viele Dinge (insbesondere die ausländischen oder nicht ganz so oft gefragten Marken) auch wenn Sie im Katalog stehen nicht in der Filiale vorrätig sind. Hierunter zählen u.a. leider auch die leckeren AVET-Röllchen.

--> Am Besten vorher dort anrufen oder aber gleich bestellen und als Auslieferungsadresse die jeweilige Filiale angeben.

Im Sports-Authority gibt es zumindest eine Rolle [KLICK]...datt is aber nicht wirklich viel !

--> Nochmal:
Welche Rolle suchst Du denn ?

Grüße aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (9. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Der Boaters-World in Naples hatte damals übriges die größte Auswahl ! 

...ist ja auch nicht soweit weg...und einige gute "Malls" sind auch in der Nähe! :m


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi,

ich suche die tica taurus in allen varianten.

wenn ich die preise dafür hier in deutschland sehe )-:


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hi Guido,

also mit der Taurus wirste Dir in "normalen Shops/Ladengeschäften" wirklich schwer tun !!!

Ich hab einen Freund, der derzeit seine (NAGELNEUE!) Taurus 6000 SH verkaufen würde ! #6

Ich selbst habe meine (2000er, 4000er und 6000er) ja auch in Malaysia bestellt...ohne Probleme ! :m

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst können wir gerne telefonieren oder ich schick Dir ´ne PN !

Grüße
Robert


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi,

die adresse in malaysia habe ich...habe da seinerzeit schon ne tica dolfin besorgt..

ich dachte nur, wenn ich schon mal drüben bin, werde ich evtl. schnell fündig.

egal, hol ich mir halt nur ein od. zwei st. croix rütchen


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> egal, hol ich mir halt nur ein od. zwei st. croix rütchen



Auch keine schlechte Wahl !!! #6

Hab da ein paar feine Stöckchen (recht günstig um 120 bis 150 US$) in der Hand gehabt !!!

Schau Dir aber unbedingt auch noch die Ruten von "Star Rods" an. Die Top-Serie von denen hat es mir dabei ganz besonders schwer gemacht...die hatten da einen besonders feinen, ca. 1,6m lange 40-100lbs Stand-Up-Stecken der mir wunderbar zum Heilbutt-Stippen gefallen hätte....leider für US$ 360 ! :c


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Guck mal hier [KLICK MICH]

Online kann man die derzeit leider nicht im Bass-Pro anschauen !

Generell kann man sagen, daß die Firma SUPERSCHNELLE STECKEN baut ! #6


----------



## guifri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

dank für den tipp..guck ich mir dann wohl mal an..


----------



## Gunnar (17. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Hallo Guido,

sonnige Gruesse aus St.Pete Beach. 
Um welche Uhrzeiten hast Du deine Tarpon-Touren? Vielleicht komme ich doch noch runter nach Fort Myers und fahre mit. Ist ja nur ein Trip von 2,5 Stunden.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (17. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi gunnar,

das wär ja was.

die uhrzeiten habe ich leider noch nicht.

ich schicke dir per pn noch mal meine handynummer.

dann kannst ud mich am 23.4.07 abends anrufen, dann weiß ich hoffentlich die uhrzeiten.

ich versuche aber per mail die jungs schon mal vorab zu kontaktieren.

wie läuft´s denn fischtechnisch bei dir bisher?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

WIR sollten wirklich mal etwas gemeinsam planen für 2008!


----------



## guifri (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

also wenn es uns in sarasota gefällt, kann es sein, dass wir in den osterferien (nrw) 2008 wieder dort sind...


----------



## Gunnar (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Ich bin fuer alles offen und meine Frau sowieso. Wenn es nach ihr geht wuerden wir jedes Jahr nach Florida fliegen.
Sonnige Gruesse aus St. Pete Beach, es ist 08:50 und wir haben 22 Grad. Fahre jetzt fue 3 Stunden an den Pier fischen.:vik: 

Gruss

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Wann sind in NRW die Osterferien?

Ich denke wir sollten diese Idee wirklich einmal in die Tat umsetzen!

Angeln eure Frauen event. auch? Wobei dies nicht so ausschlaggebend wäre, denn jeder könnte seine Tage verbringen wie er möchte und die Abende könnte man gemeinsam am Grill mit einem schönen Buddi geniessen.


----------



## guifri (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hi,

sodele

Osterferien
 Beginn Montag, 17. März 2008 
 Ende Samstag, 29. März 2008 

Meine Frau angelt leider nicht, so dass ich mich im Familienurlaub immer etwas zurückhalten muss.


----------



## Nick_A (18. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

Upps...dann ist Ostern nächstes Jahr ja NOCH (!!!) früher als dieses Jahr 

Hhhhmmmm...eigentlich wollten wir nächstes Jahr etwas später nach FL gehen ***GRÜBEL***

Schließlich beginnt die "wirklich gute Tarpon-Zeit" erst, wenn die Wassertemperaturen über 70Grad Fahrenheit geht. Dieses Jahr war es zwar um die Zeit bereits der Fall (sehr früh)...aber das muss ja nicht immer sein...und die heisse Zeit kommt erst jetzt so langsam;+ 

Naja...mal überlegen |supergri 

P.S. Guido #h

Deine Guiding-Jungs sehen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus...und die Preise sind im Vergleich zu den Key-Guides ja fast schon Schnäppchen:m 

Bin gespannt, zu welchen Fischen Dich die Guides führen werden ! Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Deine Wünsche und Vorstellungen in Erfüllung gehen werden (Snook mit >15lbs, schöne Jacks, vielleicht auch paar schöne Redfish ?) #6

Hast Du eigentlich in USA die Möglichkeit nen Bericht online reinzustellen (PC dabei und WLan, o.ä.)?


----------



## guifri (19. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

hallo,

ja, ich werde ein notebook mit gprs-karte  mitnehmen. mal schauen, ob ich die kamersoftware heute auf mein arbeitsnotebook drauf bekoome. 

wenn das klappt, werde ich auch die berichte "a la minute" reinstellen


----------



## guifri (19. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

ach so..wegen ostern. macht euch bloß keinen streß.

wie gesagt, in diesem urlaub hat eh familie vorrang. also wenn ihr den tarpons nachstellen wollt, fahrt liebr im mai/juni. mich würde es natürlich reizen, euch dort mal zu treffen, aber meine frau hat ja keinen bezug zum angeln, außer durch mich. und bis heute kann sie nicht nachvollziehen, was ich daran so toll finde...

ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass mein jüngster sohn infiziert wird. den werde ich im herbst in florida an die angel bringen. dann ist er so 3 3/4 jahre alt. da sollte es motorisch mit ner kleinen angel schon mal losgehen können


----------



## guifri (20. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

so...koffer sind schon am flughafen, bordkarte am mann, kurzer disput über die anzahl der gepäckstücke, trotz ltu-karte wollte die olle am check-in 125 euro kassieren, weil sie meinte es gingen nur 2 gepäckstücke und mein sportgepäck wäre das dritte...blablabla...na ja, dann kam der obermotz und meinte das ich recht habe...recht so! ...

morgen um 10.40 geht´s los, so gott will :g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*



guifri schrieb:


> so...koffer sind schon am flughafen, bordkarte am mann, kurzer disput über die anzahl der gepäckstücke, trotz ltu-karte wollte die olle am check-in 125 euro kassieren, weil sie meinte es gingen nur 2 gepäckstücke und mein sportgepäck wäre das dritte...blablabla...na ja, dann kam der obermotz und meinte das ich recht habe...recht so! ...
> 
> morgen um 10.40 geht´s los, so gott will :g



Steht doch auch im Internet bei LTU - Sportgepäck frei! Also ohne Ärger gehts wohl nicht!|krach: 

Ich wünsche dir traumhafte Tage in Florida, super Fänge und komm wieder gut zurück!


----------



## guifri (21. April 2007)

*AW: Florida Ft. Myers Beach und Umgebung April 2007*

danke, bis bald


----------

